# The Cave



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Finally, when I get off work, there will be in the driveway sufficient 1X6's, 2X2's and 1" foamboard to begin my N scale layout, an 8' X 8' L shaped. I'll start posting pics as I move along.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

kretinus said:


> Finally, when I get off work, there will be in the driveway sufficient 1X6's, 2X2's and 1" foamboard to begin my N scale layout, an 8' X 8' L shaped. I'll start posting pics as I move along.


Looking forward to the pics! My son and I just started our 3rd scale (N) setup.

I wish we would finish one before we start another though.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

juststartingout said:


> Looking forward to the pics!


I'll second that motion


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

unfortunately the lumber store decided to leave blue board that looks like it's been laying around on the floor for years with big chunks missing. Seriously, I can't even use it and I can't believe they actually pulled it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

On the other hand, got the old 4' X 8' plywood track web stripped and inventoried all the track I've bought in the last month, all Atlas N/S Code 80.

16 - 30" flex
53 - 5" straight
64 - 19" radius
78 - 1/2 11" radius
12 - 11" radius
34 - 9 3/4" radius
06 - 1/2 9 3/4" radius
1 each remote standard switches, LH & RH
3 each #6 remote switches, LH & RH


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

kretinus said:


> unfortunately the lumber store decided to leave blue board that looks like it's been laying around on the floor for years with big chunks missing. Seriously, I can't even use it and I can't believe they actually pulled it.


dude I wont by any Styrofoam or styrospan unless it is damaged..you can always piece it together and best part is they will sell a damaged $25 piece for as low as $5 if you can just ask nicely...just remember they make any price they want!


cheers


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

TapRoot said:


> dude I wont by any Styrofoam or styrospan unless it is damaged..you can always piece it together and best part is they will sell a damaged $25 piece for as low as $5 if you can just ask nicely...just remember they make any price they want!
> 
> 
> cheers


Bingo! That's how I got my last 2 sheets of extruded polystyrene.

Had a damaged corner, 7 bucks!

Landscaping does wonders for damaged board!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Guys - I am getting on that bandwagon (broken foam) for my next layout - Wow Man - 8 X 8 is so nice a size! I will be watching - Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

These two pieces are the base and the edges will be visible, that's why I went to a lumber store and bought it instead of the place across town that sells freight damaged sheets out the back door for 1/4 of the price. I have a ton of pieces for the landscaping, if I do much landscaping, it's all about miles of track and long trains


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

*a blank slate*

due to unforseen circumstances, I had to scale back on size, mainly because I want to have a seperate HO layout eventually and the room is 10 X 12 roughly.

anyway, got the bench work together, table sits at 36" right now, I guess I stare at it till something comes to mind...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

first loop of cork and track laid down with thinned white glue after adjusting for the sloppy tolerances in the atlas track, some sort of mountain with a tunnel for this loop on the northwest corner is next in line with another line cut into the mountain side, there will be an inner loop as well, some sort of urban thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

and we're on the first rip it up and start all over...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You make me afraid to start!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

it all starts with a trip to the hobby store and goes downhill from there


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

actually I really want to stay with my original L shape concept


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Frame done, foam glued down, wall side is 8' long on the long edge, 6' on the short, the bench is 30" deep, the main line will run the perimeter with 11" radius on the curves, there will be at least one inside loop using 9 3/4" curves. No real plan other than what pops into my head as I go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

mainline roadbed down


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

grabbing the popcorn and drinks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why is it sitting on top of another table? I'm guessing you're going to move it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

just sitting there while I got it together.

now it's in it's final position, mainline track laid.

bad hospital day so I didn't get much done, on the other hand, I'm much relieved to know I woke up with Bell's Palsy as opposed to having a stroke over night.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

kretinus said:


> just sitting there while I got it together.
> 
> now it's in it's final position, mainline track laid.
> 
> bad hospital day so I didn't get much done, on the other hand, I'm much relieved to know I woke up with Bell's Palsy as opposed to having a stroke over night.


Lookin' good! :thumbsup:Get some rest bud! I feel for ya! I woke up with the Migrane of a Lifetime today. Felt like a brain aneurysm. Seriously the worst ever! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

After a hike today, when I didnt feel as great as I should have, I layed down for a couple hours, when I woke up I felt wierd, went to the bathroom, looked in the mirror and freaked, right eye drooping, right corner of mouth drooping, called my wife / slash personal BSN, she ordered me to the ER thinking stroke, CAT scans blah blah, and it's Inner ear infection and resultant Bell's Palsy.

On the other hand, the inaugural run of the Peanut Juntion RR, consisting of 4 GP-50's and 25 assorted cars is going quite smoothly.

However, the 1" blue board and open frame make a nice sound board...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

*Oops, can't have a proper layout without a proper sound system...*

Jensen Triettes circa 195something, Magnavox tube amp circa 1963, and for balance a Roku Soundbridge. I have a technics SL-1300MKII with a re-tipped Micro Acoustics cartridge to add after I figure out how to isolate it from the floor and wall. Can't wait to get sound set up, I imagine it should be impressive.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Jensen was around in the 50'S??? I won't question the tube amp. Normally speakers don't last long and need a new foam mount. 
You must like your music!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

kretinus said:


> ... it's Inner ear infection and resultant Bell's Palsy.


Yikes! Sounds scary. Hope the ear infection clears up, and things return to normal.

Get well!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As a veteran of ear infections, I feel your pain. I hope everything clears up and your face unfreezes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

T-Man said:


> Jensen was around in the 50'S??? I won't question the tube amp. Normally speakers don't last long and need a new foam mount.
> You must like your music!


Yup, Jensen was making speakers back in the 50's and even 40's. Probably known as much for the drivers they made for other companies as their own flavor.

They have a "doped" cloth surround, like many older systems of that era used in some variation, doesn;t rot, might get stiff, a couple hours running a 20Hz signal softens them right back up.

You could say I love music, you could also say I love old audio gear. One half of my garage is full of old speakers, I repair them, refoam, refinish etc. A hold oever from my days in the music business.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking good Kret. I see you already have a nice fleet of stock of multiple scales too. Hopefully you'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

*verrry slow progress...*

Got the Woodland Scenics ramp system installed and the cork down, started the track, but stooping over isn't all that easy currently. 

Off the ramp I'm going to model some kind of urban type elevated track that will run the outside perimeter back the start of the ramp and descend back running parallel to it and connect to the other switch.

The mainline will be tunneled along the ramp (open back) and thinking one more loop elevated above the ramp...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Xnats said:


> Looking good Kret. I see you already have a nice fleet of stock of multiple scales too. Hopefully you'll be back to normal in no time.


Can't wait for the owner of the LHS to get back from his winter tour of shows, I've pretty much wiped out all his N gauge save for the high dollar rolling stock.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

When you were building the second table, you had it on top of the first table.
What happened to the first table?

How high is your new table?
It looks like you could sit on the floor to work on it.?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

The first table was just too big, it was built on a whim just to get something going. It's now out in the garage waiting to be the start of my HO layout.

This table is about 2 feet tall, you can sit on the floor to work on it but I built it that low for my grandkids and it looks better when I'm sitting in my comfy chair wasting time watching the trains go round.


----------

